
How do I install Arc to get a Hacker News clone website? - _grrr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4285617/how-do-i-install-arc-to-get-a-hacker-news-clone-website
======
phamilton
Not to sound like an elitist snobb, but "How do I open a terminal?" was
probably the last question I was expecting from someone trying to install
Arc/HN.

~~~
burgerbrain
His question wasn't even really "how do I open a terminal" but "where do I
type commands?". It seems he wasn't even aware of the concept of a terminal.

Scary to think that people like this actually run websites...

~~~
listic
They actually can. E.g. to start a WordPress site, one can do with a shared
hosting with an ftp access. With FireFTP for Firefox, you don't have to leave
the browser. You can install WordPress by just copying it over, as well all
the plugins and themes you need.

This level of simplicity of deployment is a good thing to have for any
project. Even David Heinemeier Hansson have commented positively on the
immediacy of PHP: <http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/23-the-immediacy-of-php>
I see that Arc is a research project that may have other priority at the time,
but this landmark of usability is a good thing to keep in mind.

~~~
dangrossman
It's not even that complicated. All the large shared hosting companies have
cPanel and Fantastico installed on their servers. You can sign up for hosting,
log into the control panel, and install dozens of web apps including WordPress
with the click of a link.

